

Intel Clear Linux Project - sweis
https://clearlinux.org/

======
detaro
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9572478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9572478)

~~~
sweis
Strange that this let me resubmit the same link. Usually HN will detect
duplicates.

------
sweis
An LWN article about clear containers is here:
[http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/644675/54520a696ff9cddc/](http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/644675/54520a696ff9cddc/)

